# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  میشه تو کنکور 96 با دیپلم ریاضی تو رشته ی تجربی شرکت کرد؟

## raha..

سلام دوستان
ی سوال داشتم لطفا اگه اطلاع داید جواب بدید:
میشه تو کنکور 96 با دیپلم ریاضی تو رشته ی تجربی شرکت کرد؟؟؟؟
* دیپلم تجربی نداره
*گفتن قراره دیگه نشه تغییر رشته داد...
ممنون از پاسخ هاتون
پیشا پیش :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## QLINE

> سلام دوستان
> ی سوال داشتم لطفا اگه اطلاع داید جواب بدید:
> میشه تو کنکور 96 با دیپلم ریاضی تو رشته ی تجربی شرکت کرد؟؟؟؟
> * دیپلم تجربی نداره
> *گفتن قراره دیگه نشه تغییر رشته داد...
> ممنون از پاسخ هاتون
> پیشا پیش


بله میشه,مشکلی نیست

----------


## raha..

شما مطمئنی؟؟؟؟؟
خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## politician

> شما مطمئنی؟؟؟؟؟
> خیلی ممنون


ازکجاشنیدی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ک  لی استرس بهم واردکردی

----------


## raha..

چند وقت پیشا تو اخبار میگفت از سال آینده تغییر رشته امکان پذیر نیست...

----------


## Egotist

> چند وقت پیشا تو اخبار میگفت از سال آینده تغییر رشته امکان پذیر نیست...



اخبار گوش میدین دقیق بدین که الکی تز هم ندین 

اون در رابطه با دیپلم مجدد بود که مثلا ؛


"کسیکه دیپلم تجربی داره و میخواد کنکوری تجربی بده و میره دیپلم مجدد ریاضی میگیره تا در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه که قانون نسبتاً دور بزنه" 

در بقیه موارد مشکل نداره

----------


## raha..

> اخبار گوش میدین دقیق بدین که الکی تز هم ندین 
> 
> اون در رابطه با دیپلم مجدد بود که مثلا ؛
> 
> 
> "کسیکه دیپلم تجربی داره و میخواد کنکوری تجربی بده و میره دیپلم مجدد ریاضی میگیره تا در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه که قانون نسبتاً دور بزنه" 
> 
> در بقیه موارد مشکل نداره




چرا انقدر عصبانی؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (31):

----------


## raha..

یعنی الان یکی مثل من میتونه سال دیگه بره تجربی یانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

